# My Rides



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Since I haven't posted any pictures in a while, I figured I'd toss up some of my rides:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks good. the bike needs flush mounts tho


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

mmmm tasty sentra. the drop and those rims look great. IMHO i would source some SE sideskirts and throw those bad boys on.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Paint that bumper!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice!! When did ya get the hood? What Brand?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

This is my second VIS c/f hood, after a tree limb ruined the first. I got it on ebay. The bumper is 100% c/f.

Haha j/k about the bumper, It was a replacement that never got painted, I thought it looked sorta cool with the c/f hood.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Haha, well thanks for the comments, those of you who bothered. I guess If I had a 0.5" drop and 14" rims, possibly wal-mart fog lights I'd get more responses


----------

